# End of Days 21 May 2011? Huge Earthquake before 6pm eastern.



## testdepth (May 16, 2011)

Where do people obtain this mathmatical information from out of the bible.  I wouldn't think man would be given a headsup when the end will come.  Especially to the day and time and disaster that will take place to start it off.
This Mr. Camping believes that all of the churchs and religions have it wrong and he is right.  Of course he was wrong before back in 1994.

<object style="height: 390px; width: 640px"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/FgKELERNW10?version=3"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/FgKELERNW10?version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="390"></object>


----------



## Jeff Raines (May 16, 2011)

not even gonna waste my time on the video.If he was wrong in 94 he is a liar,and not worth my time.


----------



## formula1 (May 16, 2011)

*Re:*

Might be before, might be May 21st, might be after that.  But regardless, only the Father knows. Everyone else is merely guessing or hopeful.  

Keep your lamps oiled and that is all that matters!


----------



## atlashunter (May 16, 2011)

Matthew 24

29Immediately after the tribulation of those days shall the sun be darkened, and the moon shall not give her light, and the stars shall fall from heaven, and the powers of the heavens shall be shaken:

 30And then shall appear the sign of the Son of man in heaven: and then shall all the tribes of the earth mourn, and they shall see the Son of man coming in the clouds of heaven with power and great glory.

 31And he shall send his angels with a great sound of a trumpet, and they shall gather together his elect from the four winds, from one end of heaven to the other.

 32Now learn a parable of the fig tree; When his branch is yet tender, and putteth forth leaves, ye know that summer is nigh:

 33So likewise ye, when ye shall see all these things, know that it is near, even at the doors.

 34Verily I say unto you, This generation shall not pass, till all these things be fulfilled.

 35Heaven and earth shall pass away, but my words shall not pass away.

 36But of that day and hour knoweth no man, no, not the angels of heaven, but my Father only.


----------



## secondseason (May 16, 2011)

> 36But of that day and hour knoweth no man, no, not the angels of heaven, but my Father only.



No one knows but God


----------



## atlashunter (May 16, 2011)

secondseason said:


> No one knows but God



Looks like Jesus didn't know either.


----------



## gordon 2 (May 16, 2011)

The end is not about an end of time and space. The end is about a spiritual ending, or the end of a spiritual era, onto another spiritual reality. This is what christianity is all about.


 Matt 24.
35Heaven and earth shall pass away, ( and they both pass away everyday, as in time passes away), but my words shall not pass away (  the spiritual reality of Jesus Saviour shall not pass away--because that reality is not corruptable by time!).

--------------------------------------------
29Immediately after the tribulation of those days shall the sun be darkened, and the moon shall not give her light, and the stars shall fall from heaven, and the powers of the heavens shall be shaken: ( this happened the day when Jesus died on the cross and for the  influence christianity has and will have on the powers of the heavens which are set in time, which will be shaken and are shaken-up for the eternal values claimed by the Good News!) 

30And then shall appear the sign of the Son of man in heaven: and then shall all the tribes of the earth mourn, and they shall see the Son of man coming in the clouds of heaven with power and great glory. ( All the tribes who accepted Jesus as saviour morned and still do...because as sinners they all sent God to die on the cross...and the individual and communities from the  tribes who are "elect" do see to this day the Son of man coming in the clouds of heaven with power and great glory--in the form of His Kingdom! And  for the powerful demonstrations of the achievements of this Kingdom!)

31And he shall send his angels with a great sound of a trumpet, and they shall gather together his elect from the four winds, from one end of heaven to the other.(Yes, christians are sent out to gather together his elect from the four winds, from one end of heaven to the other.... This started with Paul and Peter and the other  twelve but continues with ministers and missionaries and deciples with all kinds of gifts...TODAY!)


------------------------


32Now learn a parable of the fig tree; When his branch is yet tender, and putteth forth leaves, ye know that summer is nigh: ( When the will of God is sufficiently done according to the mininistry of Jesus and the apostles....spiritual summer is nigh! This is why the Kingdom is of great importance!)

33So likewise ye, when ye shall see all these things, know that it is near, even at the doors ( Yes when you see the day when men and women will do the will of God---the end of the old spiritual order is over, and life is renewed not unlike when Noah opened the hatches of his ark....)

Saturday I shall be tilling the soil and planting seeds...in the middle of the day, and that seed will be from an olive branch---carried  long ago for the wings of a dove.


----------



## atlashunter (May 17, 2011)

gordon 2 said:


> The end is not about an end of time and space. The end is about a spiritual ending, or the end of a spiritual era, onto another spiritual reality. This is what christianity is all about.



Sure sounds like an apocalyptic ending he is speaking of. Eerily similar to what Christians draw as yet to happen events described in Revelation. It appears your interpretation is that all of this has already happened.




gordon 2 said:


> Matt 24.
> 35Heaven and earth shall pass away, ( and they both pass away everyday, as in time passes away), but my words shall not pass away (  the spiritual reality of Jesus Saviour shall not pass away--because that reality is not corruptable by time!).



If earth and heaven pass away every day then why does he describe this as an event that is yet to come, not something that has always happened? He uses the same words in Matthew 5 when he says "For assuredly, I say to you, till heaven and earth pass away, one jot or one tittle will by no means pass from the law till all is fulfilled.". If he was referring to an event that has already happened and continues to happen every day this sentence would not make sense because there is no "till" under your interpretation. It is evident he is describing a future event that is yet to come.




gordon 2 said:


> 29Immediately after the tribulation of those days shall the sun be darkened, and the moon shall not give her light, and the stars shall fall from heaven, and the powers of the heavens shall be shaken: ( this happened the day when Jesus died on the cross and for the  influence christianity has and will have on the powers of the heavens which are set in time, which will be shaken and are shaken-up for the eternal values claimed by the Good News!)



Please clarify when the tribulation was? If you are saying the crucifixion was the tribulation what is your basis for saying that? Also, last I checked there were still stars up there. When did they fall and where did they fall to?




gordon 2 said:


> 30And then shall appear the sign of the Son of man in heaven: and then shall all the tribes of the earth mourn, and they shall see the Son of man coming in the clouds of heaven with power and great glory. ( All the tribes who accepted Jesus as saviour morned and still do...because as sinners they all sent God to die on the cross...and the individual and communities from the  tribes who are "elect" do see to this day the Son of man coming in the clouds of heaven with power and great glory--in the form of His Kingdom! And  for the powerful demonstrations of the achievements of this Kingdom!)



You see Jesus coming in the clouds? Where does he go? Why doesn't he say only the elect will see him coming in the clouds? And why would they mourn when they saw him coming? Perhaps you could snap a picture the next time you see him up there to share with the rest of us?




gordon 2 said:


> 31And he shall send his angels with a great sound of a trumpet, and they shall gather together his elect from the four winds, from one end of heaven to the other.(Yes, christians are sent out to gather together his elect from the four winds, from one end of heaven to the other.... This started with Paul and Peter and the other  twelve but continues with ministers and missionaries and deciples with all kinds of gifts...TODAY!)



The "elect" are the Christians, not the ones doing the gathering. He says angels will be doing the gathering. This sounds an awful lot like what Christians describe as the rapture which last I heard they were still waiting to happen. But you're describing it as nothing more than people evangelizing.




gordon 2 said:


> 32Now learn a parable of the fig tree; When his branch is yet tender, and putteth forth leaves, ye know that summer is nigh: ( When the will of God is sufficiently done according to the mininistry of Jesus and the apostles....spiritual summer is nigh! This is why the Kingdom is of great importance!)
> 
> 33So likewise ye, when ye shall see all these things, know that it is near, even at the doors ( Yes when you see the day when men and women will do the will of God---the end of the old spiritual order is over, and life is renewed not unlike when Noah opened the hatches of his ark....)



"These things" are the things he just described in the previous verses and not what you find convenient to plug in as "these things". "These things" that he said would happen before that generation passed still haven't happened for 2,000 years. Nobody swooping in from the clounds, no angels blowing trumpets and gathering up all the Christians, no stars "falling" out of the sky (that statement alone should tell you how much the person saying it understood about the universe).


----------



## Ronnie T (May 17, 2011)

10, 9, 8, 7, 6, 5, 4, 3, 2, 1, ??????????????


----------



## Ronnie T (May 17, 2011)

The end of days occurred last Thursday morning for one 66 year old lady that I conducted the funeral service for on Saturday.


----------



## christianhunter (May 18, 2011)

formula1 said:


> Might be before, might be May 21st, might be after that.  But regardless, only the Father knows. Everyone else is merely guessing or hopeful.
> 
> Keep your lamps oiled and that is all that matters!



No need for a duplicate post,I'll quote you,Brother.


----------



## formula1 (May 18, 2011)

*Re:*

Thanks, CH. 

Do you have plenty of oil? He that has hears, let him hear!

Matthew 25
1"Then the kingdom of heaven will be like ten virgins who took their lamps and went to meet the bridegroom. 2 Five of them were foolish, and five were wise. 3 For when the foolish took their lamps, they took no oil with them, 4 but the wise took flasks of oil with their lamps. 5 As the bridegroom was delayed, they all became drowsy and slept. 6 But at midnight there was a cry, 'Here is the bridegroom! Come out to meet him.' 7 Then all those virgins rose and trimmed their lamps. 8 And the foolish said to the wise, 'Give us some of your oil, for our lamps are going out.' 9 But the wise answered, saying, 'Since there will not be enough for us and for you, go rather to the dealers and buy for yourselves.' 10 And while they were going to buy, the bridegroom came, and those who were ready went in with him to the marriage feast, and the door was shut. 11 Afterward the other virgins came also, saying, 'Lord, lord, open to us.' 12 But he answered, 'Truly, I say to you, I do not know you.' 13 Watch therefore, for you know neither the day nor the hour.


----------



## gordon 2 (May 19, 2011)

atlashunter said:


> Sure sounds like an apocalyptic ending he is speaking of. Eerily similar to what Christians draw as yet to happen events described in Revelation. It appears your interpretation is that all of this has already happened.
> 
> 
> Yes it happened.  Revelation is not the boggy man many christians make it out to be. Revelations is not so much what happens in our future, but what would happen to the generation to which it was written. It speaks to their time, mostly. However, there is relationship to all times, like all historical events....
> ...





Hope this helps...


----------



## atlashunter (May 19, 2011)

Ever watch the documentary about the Strong City cult? They had predicted an apocalyptic event on a particular night at midnight, claiming the end of the world and bodily transfiguration. That night as cameras waited at the gates of their compound and the clock counted down a loud horn blew and they came walking out together grinning ear to ear cheering "Liberty!" and "Hip hip hooray!". Then they went back to the compound and went to bed. Familiar story I suppose. In the end it's much ado about nothing.

I do find it odd that you claim to be getting your information straight from the big man. I guess all the millions that hold a very different understanding of those scriptures from yours are getting their information from somewhere else. Or you are. Or you all are...


----------



## gordon 2 (May 19, 2011)

atlashunter said:


> Ever watch the documentary about the Strong City cult? They had predicted an apocalyptic event on a particular night at midnight, claiming the end of the world and bodily transfiguration. That night as cameras waited at the gates of their compound and the clock counted down a loud horn blew and they came walking out together grinning ear to ear cheering "Liberty!" and "Hip hip hooray!". Then they went back to the compound and went to bed. Familiar story I suppose. In the end it's much ado about nothing.
> 
> I do find it odd that you claim to be getting your information straight from the big man. I guess all the millions that hold a very different understanding of those scriptures from yours are getting their information from somewhere else. Or you are. Or you all are...:rolleyes:



 No not really. Info is all from same place. Just we all hear and see somewhat differently and that this is OK. Moses was a bit apart of the millions. John ate bugs. James Joyce was blind so he wrote lyrically.  Von was deaf so his music was visual.

 Gogel, a russian writer, wrote a short story about an overcoat that was really about "keeping your government job" or your " civil service look". Lots of people believe that the story is about this government employee ( bureacrat) and his overcoat.

Life goes on....

PS. Lots of Holy Rollers were once eye rollers.


----------



## atlashunter (May 19, 2011)

Yeah sorry Gordon but your take on those scriptures and Revelation is way too different from how most evangelicals understand them to be coming from the same source. Not unless that source is schizophrenic. Gonna have to get your stories straightened out if you want to claim it comes from the same source.


----------



## atlashunter (May 19, 2011)

From a website I came across about the end of world predictions Christians (and Christ himself) have made. Pretty well sums it up.


http://personman.com/the-end-is-not-near




> Is this end-times mania a normal part of Christianity? Expecting the world to end has always been a significant part of the Christian religion, going all the way back to its two main founders, Jesus and Paul. Most people refrain from latching on to a specific date (often citing Matthew 24:36 where Jesus says no one knows the day or the hour). But eagerly expecting Jesus to return is a normal part of faith for millions.
> 
> What will Camping's followers do when the prediction is proved wrong? I suspect that some will be disappointed and leave the group. Some will remain convinced that the day was significant. Camping himself will probably "discover" a mistake in his calculations and set another date in the near future. But we can be fairly sure that he will maintain at least some followers, just as Christianity did even after Jesus' prediction proved false.
> 
> Should we take this prediction seriously? Extraordinary claims require extraordinary evidence. Most of the assertions of religion are structured to be too vague for falsification, but Camping's prediction gives us a rare chance to put a religious idea to the test. It will fail that test, as supernatural claims always have when they wander into the realm of cold, hard facts.


----------



## gordon 2 (May 19, 2011)

atlashunter said:


> Yeah sorry Gordon but your take on those scriptures and Revelation is way too different from how most evangelicals understand them to be coming from the same source. Not unless that source is schizophrenic. Gonna have to get your stories straightened out if you want to claim it comes from the same source.



Evangelicals are a part of christianity...not the lot. My religious tradition is RC... While evangelicals get refreshed for revival, my tradition gets refreshed for the saints. (Which is why I dare to walk out on my own sometimes--most saints got to be such for their off beat walk...bla,bla...) I find there is much wholesomeness in both traditions. Both traditions are dear to me. I value them equally.

I think you will find that my views concerning Revelations ( the book in scripture) for example are in keeping with RC interpretation.  However, I just did not blindly take their view, I studied it and tested it against the Spirit.


----------



## gordon 2 (May 19, 2011)

atlashunter said:


> From a website I came across about the end of world predictions Christians (and Christ himself) have made. Pretty well sums it up.
> 
> 
> http://personman.com/the-end-is-not-near



Yea, but his (Camping) claim is precisely not supernatural... and he( Camping)will miss the mark by phantoms...


----------



## Jeffriesw (May 20, 2011)

Here is a good series of articles on Harold Camping written by W. Robert Godfrey of Westminster Seminary

http://www.ligonier.org/blog/end-world-according-harold-camping-part-1/

http://www.ligonier.org/blog/end-world-according-harold-camping-part-2/

http://www.ligonier.org/blog/end-world-according-harold-camping-part-3/

http://www.ligonier.org/blog/end-world-according-harold-camping-part-4/

http://www.ligonier.org/blog/end-world-according-harold-camping-part-5/


----------



## gordon 2 (May 21, 2011)

Thanks Swamp Runner. A very good read.


----------



## Ronnie T (May 21, 2011)

Bro Camp, or maybe Mr. Camp has obviously educated himself far beyond his intelligence.
His "new" understands are delusional.  But he isn't the first.  Won't be the last.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (May 21, 2011)

Well now....



> Posted 41 minutes ago (*Note-this is how it read at 6:43...so posted at 6:02pm....not bad!*)
> 
> A volcano has begun erupting under Iceland's biggest glacier, but geologists do not think it will cause the same disruption to air traffic as one that exploded in a different area last year.
> 
> ...


----------



## steph30030 (May 21, 2011)

This man is out of $140,000!


----------



## fishinbub (May 22, 2011)

atlashunter said:


> 34Verily I say unto you, This generation shall not pass, till all these things be fulfilled.



If you check the concordance in the back of a Bible, you'll see that the definition it gives for "generation" is "race".


----------



## atlashunter (May 22, 2011)

Yeah and I'm sure that is what he meant and what was understood at the time. Be prepared because these events are coming so soon that they will happen before this race passes. Whatever.


----------



## fishinbub (May 22, 2011)

atlashunter said:


> Yeah and I'm sure that is what he meant and what was understood at the time. Be prepared because these events are coming so soon that they will happen before this race passes. Whatever.



 The idea that the Jews will still be around when Jesus returns is consistent with everything else in the New Testament. 

The book of Matthew is written specifically to the Jews.


----------



## Wishin I was Fishin (May 24, 2011)

Anyone else heard the latest that we are all under "Judgement" until October 21, 2011 when the world will actually be destroyed? 

Here's a link to an article I saw.

http://www.washingtonpost.com/local...e-judgment-day/2011/05/24/AFVsMhAH_story.html


----------



## gtparts (May 25, 2011)

Someone asked about how "end-timers" come up with their guesses. For most, it is "read between the lines", in both Daniel and Revelation. 

Maybe it is there, maybe not, but I think just the attempt to nail it down to a day or hour is wrong minded, like the builders of the Tower of Babel.


----------



## StriperAddict (May 25, 2011)

gtparts said:


> Someone asked about how "end-timers" come up with their guesses. For most, it is "read between the lines", in both Daniel and Revelation.
> 
> Maybe it is there, maybe not, but I think just the attempt to nail it down to a day or hour is wrong minded, like the builders of the Tower of Babel.


 
It is an idolatrous thing to put the living God in a box.  Any god, wether made of gold or of the folish imaginations of man's "wisdom" will not be like the One who WILL COME as "a thief in the night".

I'm also amazed that many who choose to land a date seem to forget the scripture, "And this *gospel* of the kingdom shall be preached in _all the world_ for a witness unto _all nations_; and then shall the end come." ... 
There are a few hundred people groups throughout the world that do not have the bible, or the gospel presented to them.  I believe the time of his coming is near, but I also think there is still work to do before the 'door' closes.


----------



## gordon 2 (May 25, 2011)

gtparts said:


> Someone asked about how "end-timers" come up with their guesses. For most, it is "read between the lines", in both Daniel and Revelation.
> 
> Maybe it is there, maybe not, but I think just the attempt to nail it down to a day or hour is wrong minded, like the builders of the Tower of Babel.



If you go on U-tube... there are a few "sermons" or "teachings" by him there. The good Camping tells you, in these at least in part how he comes up with his predictions. Last thing I heard him say, which rings to mind, was that great spiritual events in the bible happen on the aniverary of important Jewish feast days.

In SwampRunner's post #20, the author of the article indicates that Camping uses numerology amoung other things to come up with his predictions.

And of course he is on his own with doctrine, which might be what your getting at regards "his readings between the lines."

Despite all his errors, I find that some of his ideas are worth a closer look--even if they are incorrect. For example his idea that the church is at the end of its age and that the established churches have not been faithful to the purpose(s) of the Good News are not ideas unique to Camping, in our past and today. 



Therefore Judgement and the End will happen on these  aniversary days. This is from his own mouth.


----------



## mtnwoman (May 27, 2011)

atlashunter said:


> Looks like Jesus didn't know either.




Mark 13:32 "No one knows about that day or hour, not even the angels in heaven, nor the Son, but only the Father.


----------

